# JBoss AS als Webserver



## Escorter (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Server auf dem ein JBoss Application Server läuft.
Auf diesem Server möchte ich jetzt php-Seiten hosten.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den JBoss AS als Webserver zu benutzen, der PHP unterstützt?

Gruß,
Esco


----------



## maki (9. Mai 2008)

Tomcat soll das können, ob es die eingebaute und reduzierte Tomcat Version im JBoss kann, weiss ich nicht.

http://wiki.apache.org/tomcat/UsingPhp


----------



## Escorter (9. Mai 2008)

???:L  Das ist mir zu sehr eine frickel-Lösung, da mach ich mir lieber nen vernünftige Apache drauf mit PHP5 und ner schönen MySQL Datenbank.

Aber trotzdem Danke!

Gruß,
Esco


----------

